# How long does cheese last?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Tomorrow my group is having a Wine and Cheese party. Someone bought 25 pounds of cheese. We KNOW that was too much, there will be leftovers.

How long can we keep it? Will it last till our new year's eve party? Maybe we should not unwrap some, leave it in the original wrapping, would that make a difference? 

CAn any cheese be frozen?

Thanks.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

What kind of cheese are you talking about ? If its in wheels and a hard cheese to semi soft I dont think you have to worry but some of the softer cheeses might pose a problem . The worst thing I think that can happen is that you develop some mold on the cheese in which before use you want to cut this out to a depth of 1/4 of an inch beyond the mold . At least thats the awnser in the food sanitation safety course . Good luck and keep cookin .........................Doug


----------

